# Basic plumbing.



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The guy who taught me years ago told me to hold the torch at a 45° angle, and call a plumber. It works every time. :laughing:


Now thats funny,I dont care who you are! :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Always throw your wallet on the ground before going into a ditch,that way your friends dont have to dig you out to buy a round of beers at the end of day to toast what a great guy you were! :clap:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

A Carpenter who doesn't know plumbing? I had a boss who used to say "take a Carpenter, hit him in the head with a wrench, and you got a Plumber"


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Irishslave said:


> A Carpenter who doesn't know plumbing? I had a boss who used to say "take a Carpenter, hit him in the head with a wrench, and you got a Plumber"


I had a boss that said carpenters aren't trained, they're bred.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Anybody can bend a nail,it takes a carpenter do it with style! :laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

If you guy's would quit hacking the floor joists to where they wont hold 5lbs PSF we'd have a little more respect. On the flip side I'd rather have a house built by an Electrician than one wired by a Carpenter


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

I spend a lot of time fixing hack jobs by licensed butchers in all trades,some guys should be beaten with their own damn tools!


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> If you guy's would quit hacking the floor joists to where they wont hold 5lbs PSF we'd have a little more respect. On the flip side I'd rather have a house built by an Electrician than one wired by a Carpenter


I learned to frame walls way back when I got tired of waiting on carpenters to show up! :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Irishslave said:


> If you guy's would quit hacking the floor joists to where they wont hold 5lbs PSF we'd have a little more respect. On the flip side I'd rather have a house built by an Electrician than one wired by a Carpenter


They still make buildings out of sticks?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

plummen said:


> I learned to frame walls way back when I got tired of waiting on carpenters to show up! :laughing:


I learned plumbing when the plumber would never return after rough. I had one who forgot to vent a new laundry room even. Called me back and said the vent was in the next room. Yeah 12 feet away, I asked him why he didn't loop it at least, he said he never heard of that. Lots of Plumber impersonators out there


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> I learned plumbing when the plumber would never return after rough. I had one who forgot to vent a new laundry room even. Called me back and said the vent was in the next room. Yeah 12 feet away, I asked him why he didn't loop it at least, he said he never heard of that. Lots of Plumber impersonators out there


Every trade has them


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> A Carpenter who doesn't know plumbing? I had a boss who used to say "take a Carpenter, hit him in the head with a wrench, and you got a Plumber"


The plumber that trained me said that a plumber's eye is better than a carpenter's level.....I'm glad I got the best of both worlds.:whistling:thumbup:


----------

